# iframes - Scrollbalken Problem



## Da Bruda (9. Juli 2003)

Hey Leute,

folgendes Problem:
Ich habe auf einer Seite nen iFrame eingefügt. Dieser ist auch scrollbar. Sobald der Scrollbalken für das vertikale scrollen angezeigt wird, wird auch der Balken für das horizontale scrollen angezeigt, obwohl es da gar nichts zu scrollen gibt, da ich darauf geachtet habe, dass der Inhalt nicht zu breit ist. Ich kann dann immer ungefähr 15 Pixel nach rechts scrollen und dann is schluss, also völlig unnötig. Is das ein Bug oder mach ich da was falsch?


Besten Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (9. Juli 2003)

Versuch mal im Body der Seite, welche im IFrame geladen wird, follgendes: <body style="margin:0px; padding:0px;"> wenn das nicht hilft, probier <body style="overflow-x:hidden;"> - wenn das alles nix hilft, wird der Body einfach zu Breit sein 


ciao


----------



## Da Bruda (10. Juli 2003)

Schade, hat alles nich funtioniert.

Was meinst du denn damit dass der body zu breit ist?

Also, der iFrame sieht so aus, kann sein dass nen paar unnötige Attribute drin sind, aber ich hab endlos rumprobiert um den Fehler zu beheben.


<div style="position: absolute; top: 110px; left: 220px; z-index: 2">
  <iframe src="home.html" width="560px" height="430px" hspace="0" vspace="0" name="home" frameborder="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0"></iframe>
</div>


Zu Hilfe, das Problem wirft mein ganzes Konzept durcheinander.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (11. Juli 2003)

Der Inhalt deiner "home.html" wäre gut zu wissen. häng doch die betroffenen Files mal als ZIP an.


----------



## Da Bruda (11. Juli 2003)

Das interessante ist ja, dass das Problem auch auftritt wenn die home.html so aussieht:


<html>
<head>
<title>Home</title>

<style type="text/css">
body {
  margin-left: 0px;
  margin-top: 0px;
  margin-right: 0px;
  font-family: Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial;
  font-size: 10pt; 
}
</style>
</head>
<body bgcolor="#FAF5E9">

<br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br>
<br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br>
<br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br>

</body>
</html>


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (11. Juli 2003)

Ich hab jetzt original deine Angaben verwendet und ein horizontaler Scroller war nicht zu sehen (IE6). Dein Browser/Version?


----------



## Fabian H (11. Juli 2003)

Scheint wohl wirklich am Browser zu liegen, weil bei mir (IE 5.5) ist auch kein Horizontaler Scollbalken zu sehen.


----------



## Da Bruda (11. Juli 2003)

Hmm, das is ja interessant.

Hab Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1)

Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr...


----------



## Fabian H (11. Juli 2003)

Hm, kannst du mal einen Screenshot zeigen?
Hast du es mal mit der Blanken Seite (also so, wie dus gepostet hast) versucht?


//Edit: Nur um Missverständnisse Vorzubeugen:
Du hast nen Internet Explorer 6 mit Windows XP (oder doch 200  )


----------



## Da Bruda (12. Juli 2003)

So, hier is der Screenshot.
Die home.html hat den Inhalt so wie ich ihn hier gepostet habe.
Also mit den vielen breaks.


----------



## Fabian H (12. Juli 2003)

Hm, hast du die Seite irgendwo hochgeladen?


----------



## Da Bruda (12. Juli 2003)

Habs grad hochgeladen...

http://www.puschelfuss.de/designtest/

Und hey, ich hab mir die Domain nich ausgedacht!


----------



## Fabian H (12. Juli 2003)

Hm, da is bei mir auch kein Scrollbalken.
Du musst ihn wohl hinnehmen müssen, was aber kein Problem sein sollte, wenn es bei den Besuchern geht...


----------



## Da Bruda (12. Juli 2003)

Habs grad mal mit Netscape und Opera gecheckt. Da funktioniert auch alles. 

Na mal sehen, vielleicht mach ich da auch noch irgendwas mit Flash oder unterteil das ganze noch mal in Frames.

Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen!


----------



## neyo (22. Januar 2004)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem... Schau mal hier...

http://selfforum.teamone.de/archiv/2003/12/67783/#m387993

vielleicht hilft es Dir, mir hat es nicht geholfen...

Hat jmd. Rat?

Schaut Euch das Dilemma an unter 

http://www.alexfeil.de/diary


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Januar 2004)

Dann lies mal den Post weiter



> »» In dem einen Frame in der der Inhalt erscheint ist im Internet Explorer 6 (WinXP) ein horizontaler Scrollbalken. Wo kommt der her?
> 
> 
> Das ist ein Bug. Die Dokumenttyp-Deklaration <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd"> führt dazu, dass MSIE 6 in den standardkonformen Rendermodus schaltet. Das ist in der Regel vorteilhaft bzw. gewünscht, nur bei Dokumenten in Framesets tritt dieser Fehler mit dem horizontalen Scrollbalken auf.
> ...


----------

